# TriStar 12GA SA Synthetic Shotgun



## divie (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice TriStar Viper SA synthetic shotgun. Used it for shooting clays, upland game and waterfowl. Have shot approximately 250 rounds through this gun. No problems. 28″. Includes 3 chokes (IC,M,F). Always cleaned after each use. Great Christmas present.

Asking $375 OBO

Thanks!

divie
801-400-1424


----------

